# applying flakes



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Painter told me that you cant add flake to the paint I chose :uh: Im getting my monte painted with PPG paint the color is called Winberry Violet. 
I think it sounds like bullshit, but I dont know.......

If I could add flakes, what type of flake would look best?? lmk 

thanks!

this is the ppg chip:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the flake goes in the clear....he's probably just lazy. because the propper way to go about it would be basecoat it and shoot the flake then clear on top. then wetsand it and clear it again... you can use some pink flake house of kolor has. i forgot the exact name but it's different colors of pinks to violets.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 22 2007, 12:55 PM~9281868
> *Painter told me that you cant add flake to the paint I chose :uh:  Im getting my monte painted with PPG paint the color is called Winberry Violet.
> I think it sounds like bullshit, but I dont know.......
> 
> ...


HE IS TELLING THE TRUTH HE CAN NOT ADD THE FLAKE TOO THE PAINT, YOU HAVE TO BASE COAT, THEN FLAKE IT


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I have used intercoat to set flake and it is good.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats a nice color.... go with the HOK pink flake...... would be off the chains....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i never have like flake over base, just stick with that color, it looks badass, 
or if your set on flake do a silver base,then flake, then candy magenta


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 22 2007, 03:29 PM~9282798
> *i never have like flake over base, just stick with that color, it looks badass,
> or if your set on flake do a silver base,then flake, then candy magenta
> *


FLAKE OVER BASE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that just proves his point :cheesy:

would be way better off with a kandy over that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 22 2007, 04:56 PM~9283232
> *that just proves his point :cheesy:
> 
> would be way better off with a kandy over that.
> *


AINT SHIT A KANDY CAN DO WITH THAT, BUT TAKE AWAY FROM THE FLAKES BLING


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2007, 04:38 PM~9283411
> *AINT SHIT A KANDY CAN DO WITH THAT, BUT TAKE AWAY FROM THE FLAKES BLING
> *


or...... it can add depth to it.......





flakes belong under kandy. for the best effect.


but again that's just my .02 cents


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 22 2007, 06:08 PM~9283525
> *or...... it can add depth to it.......
> flakes belong under kandy. for the best effect.
> but again that's just my .02 cents
> *


NOT WITH THE AMOUNT OF FLAKE THAT WAS PUT INTO THIS CAR, I HAVE SEEN A PIECE THAT WAS KANDIED OVER AND IT LOOKED WORSE, SO THAT WAS WHY I DID NOT KANDY IT. TOOK AWAY THE SPARKLER. BUT THIS IS HOK, IT IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT THAT OTHER FLAKES. CAN'T PAY $12 FOR FLAKE AND EXPECT THE CAR TOO SHINE LIKE THIS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

That is a candy,shoot the flake the same color as the base,i.e silver over silver.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 22 2007, 03:08 PM~9283525
> *or...... it can add depth to it.......
> flakes belong under kandy. for the best effect.
> but again that's just my .02 cents
> *


I BEG to differ!!!! i must go with big dirty on this, you get way more bling out of flake when its on the surface, candy no doubt takes away bling, and at certain angles you get the pepper look, which is gay as hell.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I second that argument. I have done it both ways. 

flake does look really good under candy paint, but not as good as straight up flake.

candy over flake is good when doing multi-color schemes or when you just cant find the right color flake. 

pictures does not do big dirty's car justice. Ive never seen it in person, but I have done paint jobs like that and taken pics. the pics never do justice, ever!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

If u add the flake to the base u probley wont see it or it will look like a regular metalice in the paint . it depends on the size of flake u are using . is the paint a kandy or regular base ppg ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2007, 08:00 PM~9284074
> *NOT WITH THE AMOUNT OF FLAKE THAT WAS PUT INTO THIS CAR, I HAVE SEEN A PIECE THAT WAS KANDIED OVER AND IT LOOKED WORSE, SO THAT WAS WHY I DID NOT KANDY IT.  TOOK AWAY THE SPARKLER.  BUT THIS IS HOK, IT IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT THAT OTHER FLAKES.  CAN'T PAY $12 FOR FLAKE AND EXPECT THE CAR TOO SHINE LIKE THIS
> *


here ya go dirty,check out the bling fellas!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 23 2007, 01:29 AM~9285821
> *here ya go dirty,check out the bling fellas!
> 
> 
> ...


just out of curousity when you lay down 12 jars of flake and 6 coats of clear (wet sanding im assuming in between) is there a chance it would start cracking all over if the flake is just applied in the clear?????? what kinda clear was this dirty and what size flake???????


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ok, dirtys flake job looks good,but that is not a normal flake job,12jars of flakes is crazy,most flake over base jobs used about 4-6ounces, and that will still show base, and yes it will look good under sunlight or under streetlamps, but in the shade it will look peppery or just plain dirty, now the same 4-6 ounces under candy will look good in the sun or shade,





and for candy takeing away sparkle
heres some flake under candy, seems to "sparkle" just fine  

























no "pepper" effect in the garage


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 23 2007, 08:45 AM~9286107
> *ok, dirtys flake job looks good,but that is not a normal flake job,12jars of flakes is crazy,most flake over base jobs used about 4-6ounces, and that will still show base, and yes it will look good under sunlight or under streetlamps, but in the shade it will look peppery or just plain dirty, now the same 4-6 ounces under candy will look good in the sun or shade,
> and for candy takeing away sparkle
> heres some flake under candy, seems to "sparkle" just fine
> ...





so nottttttttttttt true............if you match the flake with the base or in dirty's case the sealer you WILL NOT GET THE PEPPER LOOK


i don't wanna argue or start a fight but this statement is false TRUTH is flake CAN look good under candy as well as over just a straight base............

BUT in a way dirty is right candy will take away some bling from the flake.......

think about it if you put a tinted clear which is what it is over a silver base will it bling as much as it would without the candy.....of course not true it will still bling but not as much as if there were no candy





most of us are painters in this forum and good one's at that let's be careful when we post our "facts" and "opinions" about something



truth is only dirty knows and people who have seen it in person know how much the car blings.....and if it looks like pepper in the shade

but if you really think about it you don't even have to see it in person to "know" that it wouldn't look like pepper...........



I DON'T HAVE TO SEE IT I CAN TELL FROM THE PICS THAT IT BLINGS!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

forgot to add that a "normal flake job" is actually a straight flake over base or under candy it doesn't matter.........but if you wanna talk old school it would be flake over straight base "layered" lots of work,time,and money to do a "normal flake job"


that will give you more depth than you can imagine but will also cost more than candy better have deep pockets to do an old school flake job


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

i think it's just personal preference... i've had cars with just flake over base and withcandy over flake...
it looks good BOTH ways. it just depends on the efeect you want.
and by the way you should use hok fuscia flake over that color it will be bad azz


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

its true strait flake will hit harder than flake with kandy over it, and kandy kills the flake with each coat and when you use a darker kandy, purles,cobalts ect.it can make it almost disapear......but you cant get the depth look without the kandy so its just what the owner is looking for, my preference is flake allways needs to be below the kandy except when you let the silver show here and there.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

when i see a flake job over a base alone.... the flake looks outta place... you can tell it's on top. it looks like.... glitter, kinda....

im no fan of Jumbo flake. i had jumbo flake on my regal and it looked like shit when there was no light it looked like black pepper so i get you on that part. but mini flake doesn't look like that. at least not any car i have ever flaked has looked like that. i stick to regular, and mini flake only. 

i also don't understand the concept of throwing 12 jars of flake on a car... i don't see a reason to. you can get that same exact effect with half of that i'm sure. all you'd be doing is laying flake on top of flake on top of flake. I'm not hating, just always wondered why such an exaggeration. unless it's just done for bragging rights.

here is a Monte i did with a quarter jar of orange regular sized flake under hok kandy tangerine. 











and here is a top i did on a 2 door box with a quarter jar of hok silver mini flake under hok kandy organic green.













i understand what you said about flakes eventually dissapearing. on my sisters car i shot a few spoons of flake, and 8 coats of kandy magenta. you could barely see the flake only when the sun was really beaming or under good lights at night, but that has to do with the ammount of flake and tone of kandy that is shot over it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 23 2007, 09:21 AM~9286785
> *forgot to add that a "normal flake job" is actually a straight flake over base or under candy it doesn't matter.........but if you wanna talk old school it would be flake over straight base "layered"  lots of work,time,and money to do a "normal flake job"
> that will give you more depth than you can imagine but will also cost more than candy better have deep pockets to do an old school flake job
> *


WELL THAT WAS IT, WE USED INTERCOAT, AND LAYED IN MULTIPLE LAYERS OF FLAKE. THIS IS NOT JUST A COUPLE OF JARS OF FLAKE. YOU CAN NOT GET THIS MUCH DEPTH WITH A COUPLE OF JARS. YOU CAN SEE MY CAR COMING FROM A BLOCK AWAY SHINNING, BLINGING, I JUST THINK YOU CAN NOT GET THAT WITH CANDY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't like the flake to shine and bling from blocks away though.. I like the depth look of it under a kandy, but it is just personal preference.... I personally think it should stay underneath a kandy.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its funny how topics can get sidetracked so easily, the guy wanted to know if he could add flakes to the base he had, someone said to flake over it with pink, and then said i didnt care for flake over base and that i perfer it under candy, and silver base with flake then candy magenta would give a simmillar color and would look badass

then all it turned into a depth vs sparkle,dirty/pepper effects, or adding 12jars of flake

i dont like flake over base, never have and never will,even if you use 100ounces, strait flake looks unfinished to me, thats not a fact, just my opinion

but like originaly said i would just stick with that base you have or the flake/candy magenta combo


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 24 2007, 05:22 AM~9293052
> *its funny how topics can get sidetracked so easily
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so true.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 24 2007, 05:22 AM~9293052
> *its funny how topics can get sidetracked so easily, the guy wanted to know if he could add flakes to the base he had, someone said to flake over it with pink, and then said i didnt care for flake over base and that i perfer it under candy, and silver base with flake then candy magenta would give a simmillar color and would look badass
> 
> then all it turned into a depth vs sparkle,dirty/pepper effects, or adding 12jars of flake
> ...


WELL YOU JUST ADDED TO THE BULLSHIT. AND HOPEFULLY HE WILL TAKE ALL THE INFO AND MAYBE MAKE A DECESION. PEOPLE THINK BECAUSE PEOPLE TEND TOO DISAGREE THAT IT IS NOT HELPFULL. THAT IS WHY YOU NEVER SEE THEM ON THE STREETS OR DOING ANYTHING. ALL OF US ARE DIFFERENT, AND WE HAVE DIFFERENT OPINIONS, AS LONG AS PEOPLE ARE CIVIL THAT IS WHAT COUNTS. SOME FUCKING PEOPLE...NOT YOU


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHAT UP DIRTY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9293501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WAS REALLY MY INSPIRATION. THIS IS WHEN I KNEW IT COULD BE DONE THE WAY THAT I WANTED IT TOO LOOK. NESTER IS THE MAN FOR FLAKE


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 24 2007, 08:53 AM~9293501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that flake job could use some candy. silver/silver flake is the only base/flake combo i would definately prefer to see candied.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 24 2007, 11:21 AM~9293637
> *now that flake job could use some candy. silver/silver flake is the only base/flake combo i would definately prefer to see candied.
> *


x2,Not hatin',but silver flake always looks like it's only half done. :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 24 2007, 03:25 AM~9290545
> *WELL THAT WAS IT, WE USED INTERCOAT, AND LAYED IN MULTIPLE LAYERS OF FLAKE.  THIS IS NOT JUST A COUPLE OF JARS OF FLAKE.  YOU CAN NOT GET THIS MUCH DEPTH WITH A COUPLE OF JARS.  YOU CAN SEE MY CAR COMING FROM A BLOCK AWAY SHINNING, BLINGING, I JUST THINK YOU CAN NOT GET THAT WITH CANDY
> *




man i wish i could see your car in person the depth of flake layering is just unbelieveable i saw it a couple of years back in washington and let me tell you you CAN see the difference when you are parked next to someone who only used let's say one jar.........


you should make a video of your car in the sun........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 24 2007, 11:46 AM~9293782
> *man i wish i could see your car in person the depth of flake layering is just unbelieveable i saw it a couple of years back in washington and let me tell you you CAN see the difference when you are parked next to someone who only used let's say one jar.........
> you should make a video of your car in the sun........
> *



i never said that you couldn't, but after a certain point, it's pointless. im sure after 6 jars of flake it woulda looked as it did after 12........... it also all depends on the flake to clear ratio..... i tend to mix a shitload of flakes into a small amount of clear so that all you're getting is pure coverage. as aspose to shooting lets say one jar of flake into one gallon of clear, as to one jar of flake to one quart of clear. understand what i mean?


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 24 2007, 11:46 AM~9294066
> *i never said that you couldn't, but after a certain point, it's pointless. im sure after 6 jars of flake it woulda looked as it did after 12........... it also all depends on the flake to clear ratio..... i tend to mix a shitload of flakes into a small amount of clear so that all you're getting is pure coverage. as aspose to shooting lets say one jar of flake into one gallon of clear, as to one jar of flake to one quart of clear. understand what i mean?
> *


true, the amount of jars depends on who and how the flake is being sprayed, you could easilly cover a whole body with 6 jars of flake,compleatlly burried with no gaps,every painters teqnique is diff, all that matters is the end result, if it took them 12 ,then he needed 12 to get to the point he wanted, ive seen a guy use 10 jars on a mini truck and think there was about 5 jars worth on the floor when he was done..and you could still see base peeking thru, i never have counted jars, i buy my flake in pounds....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright to clear this all up the old school way is just not piling a bunch of flake in every coat of clear.........



FIRST you would shoot 2 coats of clear with say 4 tablespoons of flake to a quart.......then shoot 1 or 2 coats of straight clear over that.........let dry


SECOND you would wetsand it after it's dry and shoot 2 coats only this time you would use 2 tablespoons of flake per quart.....then 2 coats of straight clear let dry


THIRD you would wetsand once again and this time shoot 1 tablespoon of flake per quart.....then 2 coats of straight clear........let dry then cut and buff




you can vary the amounts of flake,application,etc.


this like i said cost a lot of money and uses alot of material some may say it's overkill but if you have the money and time to do it then go for it......


i will do this on a helmet sometime and post a pic of a straight flake over base no candy just to show the effect


hope that explained it a bit better........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that is how i do it.... but i dont put so little... ill shoot half a jar in one shot... clear it.... wetsand it... and shoot the other half, clear it went sand again, and the clear it again........... and it'll be perfect without base showing through.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 24 2007, 03:06 PM~9294460
> *that is how i do it.... but i dont put so little... ill shoot half a jar in one shot... clear it.... wetsand it... and shoot the other half, clear it went sand again, and the clear it again........... and it'll be perfect without base showing through.
> *


WELL THAT IS NOT HOW WE DID IT. FIRST IT WAS SHOT WITH A MIX OF INTERCOAT AND FLAKE. THAT WAS SEVERAL LAYERS. THEN WE WET SANDED THE CAR, AND SHOT ANOTHER COAT OF INTERCOAT AND FLAKE. THEN WE WET SANDED AGAIN AND CLEARED THE CAR FOR THE FIRST TIME. LET IT DRY OVERNIGHT, AND THEN WET SANDED, AND INTERCOAT/FLAKE TO GET ALL OF THE UNEVEN COATS, THEN WE LAYED IN ABOUT 4 GALLONS OF CLEAR. WET SANDED AND BUFFED. AFTER THAT, WE TOOK THE CAR TOO TAMPA. BY THE TIME APRIL CAME, THE CAR WAS BACK AT NESTERS BECAUSE ONCE THE PAINT HAD TIME TOO DRY, YOU COULD SEE JUST SMALL SPOTS THAT DID NOT HAVE THE SAME AFFECT, ME BEING ANAL, I COULD NOT TAKE IT, THAT WAS HOW THE SIDE TRIM GOT DONE, AND THE RIMS GOT DONE.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Over black base, all urethane clear, 3 gallons total, wetsanded and buffed twice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 24 2007, 11:41 PM~9297449
> *Over black base, all urethane clear, 3 gallons total, wetsanded and buffed twice
> 
> 
> ...


you saying all that is flake(no Candy) just over a black base? looks bad ass!


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

black base, and flake in the urethane clear, i sprayed until fully covered, then it dried, then i sprayed just clearto bury, then wetsanded 400, and cleared again, still looked liek shit considering i was caking the clear on. 3 days and i blocked 600 all the ay to 2000 grit. A month after it settled, i blocked again 600 up to 2000 grit. Its very flat, smooth, and glossy. And i am never doing it again.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 24 2007, 11:48 PM~9297497
> *black base, and flake in the urethane clear, i sprayed until fully covered, then it dried, then i sprayed just clearto bury, then wetsanded 400, and cleared again, still looked liek shit considering i was caking the clear on. 3 days and i blocked 600 all the ay to 2000 grit. A month after it settled, i blocked again 600 up to 2000 grit. Its very flat, smooth, and glossy. And i am never doing it again.
> *


 :0


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

guess what i am 17 yrs old, fuck jus had to brag......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 25 2007, 12:17 AM~9297689
> *guess what i am 17 yrs old, fuck jus had to brag......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 24 2007, 05:22 AM~9293052
> *its funny how topics can get sidetracked so easily, the guy wanted to know if he could add flakes to the base he had, someone said to flake over it with pink, and then said i didnt care for flake over base and that i perfer it under candy, and silver base with flake then candy magenta would give a simmillar color and would look badass
> 
> then all it turned into a depth vs sparkle,dirty/pepper effects, or adding 12jars of flake
> ...


Thats why I love LIL :biggrin: 
All the questions, comments are extremeley helpfull and appreciated. I didnt really think of it before but after people started talking about depth, how to apply the flake and how much flake should be used I have a much better understanding about everything.... Thanks a lot homies and keep posting all the info and pics! 

I like to shine but I dont want to overdo it where it looks corny.... so maybe not applying it wth clear would suit my likeing.....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 22 2007, 03:00 PM~9282615
> *thats a nice color.... go with the HOK pink flake...... would be off the chains....
> *


does anyone have a pic of this??? please post or lmk...

thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 22 2007, 12:55 PM~9281868
> *Painter told me that you cant add flake to the paint I chose :uh:  Im getting my monte painted with PPG paint the color is called Winberry Violet.
> I think it sounds like bullshit, but I dont know.......
> 
> ...


he can just add more metallic to it...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2007, 03:46 AM~9298617
> *he can just add more metallic to it...
> *


i know someone who did that, the paint ended up looking "dirty". it could also take away from the vibrance of that pink too. most metallics arent the exact same color as the actual paint color, so it could in turn, change the color.


adding some pearl would be a good idea, you can add a shitload of dry pearl to that color, and it would give it more pop. of adding a little color matched micro or mini flake, or even some wet pearl over the base, under the clear.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 25 2007, 03:59 AM~9298643
> *i know someone who did that, the paint ended up looking "dirty". it could also take away from the vibrance of that pink too. most metallics arent the exact same color as the actual paint color, so it could in turn, change the color.
> adding some pearl would be a good idea, you can add a shitload of dry pearl to that color, and it would give it more pop. of adding a little color matched micro or mini flake, or even some wet pearl over the base, under the clear.
> *


when i had a base done...it was to be topped so i didnt mind....

its possible...its custom...so they gots to add more chit to keep the color right...


hok bases are real metallic vs dupont suttle....i wanted tha hok chit..got it a dupont price! 

dry pearls to me are always pastelly....nothing like liquid pearls more vibrant

you may add flake "on top" not in....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 25 2007, 12:17 AM~9297689
> *guess what i am 17 yrs old, fuck jus had to brag......
> *


how did you end up fixing the blotchness? or does it just look like that at certain angles?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

applying flake all depends on what brand and color base you use.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 07:44 AM~9298949
> *applying flake all depends on what brand and color base you use.
> *



and who is spraying it.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 25 2007, 04:40 AM~9298850
> *how did you end up fixing the blotchness? or does it just look like that at certain angles?
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't, the blotchyness is noticable on a cloudy day when there is no sunlight, either way the car looks wild, i mean the amount of work this was, i am not anal enough to redo it. Another thingwas the booth lighting, half of the damn lights weren't working that light up the sides of the car. And this was my first time doing a flake job, let alone a paintjob. Nobody ever asked me about the blotchyness in public or at a car show so tis all good :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 25 2007, 12:59 AM~9298643
> *i know someone who did that, the paint ended up looking "dirty". it could also take away from the vibrance of that pink too. most metallics arent the exact same color as the actual paint color, so it could in turn, change the color.
> adding some pearl would be a good idea, you can add a shitload of dry pearl to that color, and it would give it more pop. of adding a little color matched micro or mini flake, or even some wet pearl over the base, under the clear.
> *


i would have to say it would most definately change the color, and would be a very bad idea, then you would have no code for the base, and would make matching it for repair later on, a real difficult task  

as far as liquid pearls vs dry pearls, i prefer dry anyday, and hok metallics vs dupont metallics, how can you say one is more vibrant or whatever??? thats ridiculous, HOK may have more options for custom colors, but i guarantee within the dupont line there are plenty of colors that would suit your needs

if you wanted more bling out of that color chip that was posted originally i would most definately say, either use some minifalke on top that matched the base color well, or add some pearl in some intercoat on top


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 25 2007, 01:26 PM~9299911
> *i would have to say it would most definately change the color, and would be a very bad idea, then you would have no code for the base, and would make matching it for repair later on, a real difficult task
> 
> as far as liquid pearls vs dry pearls, i prefer dry anyday, and hok metallics vs dupont metallics, how can you say one is more vibrant or whatever??? thats ridiculous, HOK may have more options for custom colors, but i guarantee within the dupont line there are plenty of colors that would suit your needs
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 25 2007, 08:19 AM~9299105
> *and who is spraying it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 25 2007, 01:26 PM~9299911
> *i would have to say it would most definately change the color, and would be a very bad idea, then you would have no code for the base, and would make matching it for repair later on, a real difficult task
> 
> as far as liquid pearls vs dry pearls, i prefer dry anyday, and hok metallics vs dupont metallics, how can you say one is more vibrant or whatever??? thats ridiculous, HOK may have more options for custom colors, but i guarantee within the dupont line there are plenty of colors that would suit your needs
> ...




the original question asked what could be done or added to the paint... flake was in question...

not a debate whats better and whats ridiculous..... there are many options to set the paint off....


why use dry pearls when you get more of a color array in liquid! it not ridiculous....
dry pearls are light in color/transparent, while liquid pearls are more vibrant<not activated by the light to see it, like you said can be offerend and many colors etc....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2007, 11:38 AM~9300351
> *the original question asked what could be done or added to the paint... flake was in question...
> 
> not a debate whats better and whats ridiculous..... there are many options to set the paint off....
> ...


how do you figure??? all pearls are originally dry at some point, once you mix the dry pearl with interocoat it becomes liquid. i dont know if you know this, but most paintlines pearls are in liquid form for mixing formulas, however duponts chromabase and chromapremier basecoats are in dry form. how vibrant the pearl is gonna be is completely decided with how much you use and most importantly the color they are and are going over.  if you prefer liquid thats all good, but maybe you just had a bunk batch of dry pearls that you tried or you didn't mix a high enough concentrate, i dont know, but i have found dry pearls work much better for me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 25 2007, 08:43 PM~9303033
> *how do you figure??? all pearls are originally dry at some point, once you mix the dry pearl with interocoat it becomes liquid. i dont know if you know this, but most paintlines pearls are in liquid form for mixing formulas, however duponts chromabase and chromapremier basecoats are in dry form. how vibrant the pearl is gonna be is completely decided with how much you use and most importantly the color they are and are going over.   if you prefer liquid thats all good, but maybe you just had a bunk batch of dry pearls that you tried or you didn't mix a high enough concentrate, i dont know, but i have found dry pearls work much better for me
> *


pwned! :cheesy: lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

TO ANSWER THE ORIGINAL QUESTION.................


if you want a suttle look............no sparkle in the shade or dark,and blings in the sun or light ................




SPRAY SOME ICE PEARL OVER YOUR BASE................


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 25 2007, 09:43 PM~9303033
> *how do you figure??? all pearls are originally dry at some point, once you mix the dry pearl with interocoat it becomes liquid. i dont know if you know this, but most paintlines pearls are in liquid form for mixing formulas, however duponts chromabase and chromapremier basecoats are in dry form. how vibrant the pearl is gonna be is completely decided with how much you use and most importantly the color they are and are going over.   if you prefer liquid thats all good, but maybe you just had a bunk batch of dry pearls that you tried or you didn't mix a high enough concentrate, i dont know, but i have found dry pearls work much better for me
> *



this thread isnt bout the origins of pearls is it...

all the dry pearls i used...ex: hok/ppg

gold, rasberry, blue, coarse white, diamond white....mix with intercoat/ clear, where hella pastelly...why use dry when you can already get it mixed....flashes just like a base vs built up of clear.....< i use them for patterns and accents... overall intercoat would be fine!

im not going to debate whch is better for each has its purpose, if they work for you thats great...maybe you just found a bunk batch of liquid...whos to say...

never the less....the point is there are many alternatives.... just because you prefer one over the other doesnt make your way any better!

hok dry pearls: look suttle to me blk/white bases
http://www.houseofkolor.be/images/large/1D.jpg
http://www.houseofkolor.be/images/large/2D.jpg

hok dry:chameleons and ice ...
http://www.houseofkolor.be/images/large/3D.jpg

hok liquid: over white even look more vibrant to me...
http://www.houseofkolor.be/images/large/3D.jpg
http://www.houseofkolor.be/images/large/2A.jpg

this is my reference which i base my comments as well as having the opportunity to use them ..........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2007, 12:53 AM~9305289
> *this thread isnt bout the origins of pearls is it...
> 
> all the dry pearls i used...ex: hok/ppg
> ...




it coo homie...... i understand kinda... i used a dry lavender pearl and it came out pastelly but i use a shitload of it on a lavender paint and it looked a little pastelly at night.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 22 2007, 09:55 AM~9281868
> *Painter told me that you cant add flake to the paint I chose :uh:  Im getting my monte painted with PPG paint the color is called Winberry Violet.
> I think it sounds like bullshit, but I dont know.......
> 
> ...


JUST GO TO MY PAGE UNDER PROJECTS AND RICKS84ELCO AND THE TOP PATTERNS R ORANGE THAT COULD HAVE FLAKE....HAHAHA...MY PAINTER SAID THEY R FUCKEN RETARDED!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 22 2007, 11:45 PM~9286107
> *ok, dirtys flake job looks good,but that is not a normal flake job,12jars of flakes is crazy,most flake over base jobs used about 4-6ounces, and that will still show base, and yes it will look good under sunlight or under streetlamps, but in the shade it will look peppery or just plain dirty, now the same 4-6 ounces under candy will look good in the sun or shade,
> and for candy takeing away sparkle
> heres some flake under candy, seems to "sparkle" just fine
> ...


THIS RANFLA LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL


----------

